# Help pinout



## scirocco2008 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello, I wanted to ask for help in the following three subject, I have a radio mdf1 and wanted to make a connection to an auxiliary input, but I'm having a problem do not know the pinout of the 10 pin din plug,to connect it to auxiliary input,I do not want to video option just need to know what pins should I connect to the auxiliary plug, the plug is for connecting an auxiliary femmale jack 3.5, attached the schema of the din plug.
The femmale jack have 4 contacts and have this reference 5Mo 035 724.
Sorry my English.


----------

